# Multipolar Tonality & Key Fluctuations - The Key to Anime & Video Game Music



## Markrs (Jan 19, 2022)

@ryanleachmusic has an excellent YouTube video on Multipolar Tonality & Key Fluctuations. This is not an area I music I have heard about before and the video presents it really well. Worth checking out.

An explanation of Kayano Chino's book "https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08513234C/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B08513234C&linkCode=as2&tag=ryanleachmusi-20&linkId=6e6d7402c65b32f6eb9442065477796c (Japanese Music Harmony)" and how you can use key fluctuations like anime and video game music do in your own music.


----------



## moozzymooz (Jan 20, 2022)

I really need to brush up on my theory, but this was actually explained in a way that's pretty easy to understand. Definitely going to have to check out that book, thanks for the link!


----------



## Zanshin (Jan 20, 2022)

Thank you for posting this @Markrs 

I'm tempted to get the book series the video references, I wish there was a printed option.


----------

